# EMBALSES.NET > General >  mapa de embalses de Córdoba

## No Registrado

Buenas,  me gustaria saber si existe un plano o mapa geográfico actual donde aparezcan los embalses de córdoba incluido el del arenoso.  gracias de antemano

----------


## Xuquer

> Buenas,  me gustaria saber si existe un plano o mapa geográfico actual donde aparezcan los embalses de córdoba incluido el del arenoso.  gracias de antemano




Seguro, ¿Has probado a buscar en librerias Cartografía de provincia de Córdoba ??


¿ Lo has intentado con San Google ehart ?? :Big Grin:

----------

